# need a nice bow fishing boat



## bullardsls1 (Mar 9, 2010)

looking for a nice bow fishing boat any body on here that has one they would get rid of please let me no. i am ready to buy and looking hard . would like to have one allready set up thanks


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg Campbell is selling his boat, but it's not exactly a "started" boat. I believe it's an 08, 20' with a 225 big motor and a 15 horse kicker. It's $28,000.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah thats a lil rich for my blood i would love to have your boat michael thats about what i am looking for


----------



## StikR (Mar 10, 2010)

What is greg getting?  Isn't his boat 24'?


----------



## Michael (Mar 10, 2010)

He said he was going to shoot out of John's boat... unless he found an airboat???


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 10, 2010)

i have a 17' grumman with a 70 hp johnson and a nice deck and a 60lb troller. Pm me your addy and i will send you pics and more info.


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 11, 2010)

Michael said:


> He said he was going to shoot out of John's boat... unless he found an airboat???



Tell him to call me........I might know where one is..... hehe...


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2010)

He said he was going to try and be at my 5 for 5 in 5 shoot on the 27th.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 11, 2010)

centerc said:


> I have a 1998 20 ft SEA ARK sc  with a johnson 150 with a 6 in jack plate runs 55mph will go real shallow too Will take 5500$ It is st up for bassfishing.



I would like to see a pic of that boat.  What year model?


----------



## S Adams (Mar 11, 2010)

*lets see a pic*



Gaducker said:


> I would like to see a pic of that boat.  What year model?



X2 on that!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 11, 2010)

go to bowfishingcountry.com and look in the classifieds


----------



## Brentley (Mar 12, 2010)

How much are you asking for the gar getter boat?


----------



## JigNchunk (Mar 13, 2010)

*CenterC's boat*

Here is a pic of CenterC's boat. Not a real good one but the only I have.


----------



## centerc (Mar 13, 2010)

S Adams said:


> X2 on that!


 THE BOAT IS A 1998 THE jackplate was added after that picture


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for all your help i just got the call i am leaving for wyoming wensday and be out there for 6 to 10 weeks guess i will have to shop when i get back thanks


----------



## centerc (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30572506&l=ce0f050bb8&id=1228777740


----------



## StikR (Apr 5, 2010)

I just listed  a nice kicker boat in the boat swap & sell


----------

